# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  Afficher une page sans le menu

## Gusss

Bonjour, 

je cherche une solution sous MdiaWiki pour qu'une page soit affich dans une application,  sans le menu 

Merci d'avance

Guss

----------

